# New Bathrobe!



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 30, 2009)

Man, this thing is comfy. I bet I could fit someone in here with me.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 30, 2009)

awww great pics!!!! :happy:


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2009)

I bet 2-3 ladies could join you in there...

Me + nice-ass-poster-chick, for sure.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 30, 2009)

Melian said:


> I bet 2-3 ladies could join you in there...
> 
> Me + nice-ass-poster-chick, for sure.



We could make love to the Chrono Trigger OST. I'm thinking "The Wind's Longing."


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 30, 2009)

You gotta love a good cozy Bathrobe! 

Cool pics

I'm wearing my favorite fuzzy dressing gown right now hehe

Oh yeah and YAY for Chrono Trigger OST


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> We could make love to the Chrono Trigger OST. I'm thinking "The Wind's Longing."



We could. I have this metal cover of Magus's theme that you might also enjoy.

I have one demand though: at some point, poster-chick must shove her ass in my face. Because goddamn, look at that thing. Well, not like I have to tell you....lol.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 30, 2009)

Melian said:


> We could. I have this metal cover of Magus's theme that you might also enjoy.
> 
> I have one demand though: at some point, poster-chick must shove her ass in my face. Because goddamn, look at that thing. Well, not like I have to tell you....lol.



My face is first on the list. You know how I feel about asses. You can have the sloppy seconds lol.


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2009)

Pff. Then I bid you good day, sir.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 30, 2009)

Melian said:


> Pff. Then I bid you good day, sir.



Ok. We can compromise. I'd rather have you than her any day of the week. And might I change the music selection to "Frog's Theme?" It's so majestic. I might have to bust out my tunic, cape, and gauntlets.


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2009)

Sweet-talker 

Alright, you can have first ass.

Note to men: THAT IS HOW YOU BARGAIN WITH A WOMAN.

Hahahaha.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 30, 2009)

It is my opinion that there is room enough in there for Melian, nice-ass chick and me. 

So budge-up, Mel...I'm comin' in.

Oh, and I have been told that I have a nice ass...so this could work well for all three of us. That just might be too much sexy for one robe.

*hops in an joins the bathrobe orgy*


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2009)

Love.Metal, you get third ass.

Actually, you will have to deal with me while Ninja Glutton gets first ass. Meow. :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 30, 2009)

Melian said:


> Love.Metal, you get third ass.
> 
> Actually, you will have to deal with me while Ninja Glutton gets first ass. Meow. :kiss2::kiss2:




Deal.

Now let's get to assin'!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 30, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> It is my opinion that there is room enough in there for Melian, nice-ass chick and me.
> 
> So budge-up, Mel...I'm comin' in.
> 
> ...



My pants suddenly feel tighter... maybe I should take them off


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 30, 2009)

*facepalm*

WHY MUST YOU STEAL ALL OF THE AMAZING WOMEN?

Seriously, how are the rest of us goign to compete with you in an open robe and a poster-chick with a hot ass in the same damn picture?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

:eat2::eat2:Yummy! Room for a little one too? :happy: lol


----------



## Esther (Jan 30, 2009)

:smitten:
Navy's your colour, man.


----------



## Hole (Jan 30, 2009)

You look great.  I love your confidence.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 30, 2009)

Dude you are sexy.

MMMMM belly and nipples.

Ok bhms, this is now the official sexy bathrobe thread.:eat2::eat1:

Sooo....what month are you taking in the bhm calender?

OMG...i just looked at your profile...22....jeez i feel old...yikes.
I feel like a puma..lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 31, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Dude you are sexy.
> 
> MMMMM belly and nipples.
> 
> ...



23 in a couple of weeks, so don't feel TOO bad. Plus I love me some cougars.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 31, 2009)

what exactly defines a "cougar"? Is there a minimum age that's required to get into the club like the people who get free coffee at McDonald's haha or is it just older women that like younger men? 

I hoping a secret handshake is involved but I don't think I'll get the satisfaction of something that cool.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 31, 2009)

To me a cougar is 45 to ?..idk

but since i am over 30 i figured i reached puma status..lol..you naughty whipper snappers.


----------



## escapist (Jan 31, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> To me a cougar is 45 to ?..idk
> 
> but since i am over 30 i figured i reached puma status..lol..you naughty whipper snappers.



Nothing wrong with Puma's, Kitty's, or Cougar's heheheh  :blush: :happy:

They all sound cute and cuddly fun to me....what happens when you bite the neck the right way?

hum?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 31, 2009)

Less talk about cougars, more talk about me. LOVE ME! lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a few more for the collective spank bank
































In the last one you get to see my new TV!!! I love it.

Also notice how Jules and Vincent are pointing their guns at nice ass girl.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 31, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm "SPANK BANK" I'm Lovin it...

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...beelllllyyyy:eat2::eat1:

gggggggrrrrrrr


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 31, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Here's a few more for the collective spank bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...







oh dear god

you BHMs do realize that post like this are the closest thing us poor FFAs have to penthouse right?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Jesus, Ninja... you are effin HOT!!! :eat2::eat2:

I should not be looking at this while i'm home alone


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 31, 2009)

nice photos, absolutely!


----------



## pendulous (Jan 31, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


>


This one is hilarious.



Ninja Glutton said:


>



Were you watching Doctor Who?


----------



## Melian (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL...I feel the urge to make a joke about "guns pointed at nice-ass-girl."

Lookin' sexy in those pics :wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 31, 2009)

pendulous said:


> Were you watching Doctor Who?



Nah it's my xbox360 visualizer. I was jamming out.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm... I want a BHM pajama party after seeing this thread

...Is that just me?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 31, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Hmmm... I want a BHM pajama party after seeing this thread
> 
> ...Is that just me?



I'll bring my skull and crossbones pajamas.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Hmmm... I want a BHM pajama party after seeing this thread
> 
> ...Is that just me?



Haha... good idea! as long as you let us FFAs watch nearby :eat2:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 1, 2009)

Ninja- great pictures.



Melian said:


> Alright, you can have first ass.





Love.Metal said:


> Deal.
> 
> Now let's get to assin'!!!



You two, just......:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 2, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Ninja- great pictures.



Thank you kindly, hun


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 7, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Haha... good idea! as long as you let us FFAs watch nearby :eat2:



I'm all for the pajama party.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 7, 2009)

Some more pics, minus the bathrobe:


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 8, 2009)

*sigh*...

Ninja, can I just say--and I know you know this--I EFFIN' LOVE YOU.

Seriously.



<3


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 8, 2009)

ooooh i want to rub your belly......straddle me.:eat2:


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 8, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> ooooh i want to rub your belly......straddle me.:eat2:



eerie how we had the exact same thought


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 9, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> ooooh i want to rub your belly......straddle me.:eat2:



I think that can be arranged.


----------

